# Fusionner 2 partitions d'un disque dur externe MAC



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Bonjour, Bonsoir… J'ai trouvé plusieurs sujets mais aucun ne m'apporte ma réponse. Beaucoup demande s'ils peuvent le faire sans perdre les données… Pour moi c'est à la fois plus simple et plus complexe. Je m'explique. J'ai un disque Vide ! un WD de 3To. quand je le connecte… apparait une partition de 2,2 To et une autre de 800 Go. Etant donné que le disque est vierge ca devrait être simple… et bien que neni ! Impossible de reformater le disque pour voir monter un unique disque de 3To avec "utilitaire de disque". Je précise que ce disque était utilisé précedemment dans un NAS qui apparemment l'a partionné à sa façon. 
J'ai tout essayé… effacé chaque partition… supprimé tantot l'une, tantot l'autre dans l'espoir de pouvoir étirer la restante comme je l'ai lu par ci par là… Rien n'y fait… J'ai aussi essayé d'utliiser des outils comme iPartition… Toujours pas… Je pense qu'il faudrait que je fasse celà via le terminal… si quelqu'un a une idée… MERCI


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2016)

Et choisir de partitioner en choisissant "1 seule partition" (dans le petit menu déroulant), ca ne marche pas?


----------



## gmaa (23 Février 2016)

Sous quelle version de Mac OS?


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Non Remy… ca ne marche pas ! Version 10.10 Gmaa. 
Mon disque étant un WD, j'ai trouvé un utilitaire fourni par WD qui s'appelle WD_Quick_Formatter_Mac que je vais tester avant de m'attaquer à la solution via le terminal… Mais quand je passe via Diskutil en mode commande, j'obtiens disk0 pour le disque de ma machine et 2 disk > disk1 et disk2 dans le terminal… donc même en les effacant via le terminal…… mon vrai problème est d'arriver à fusionner les 2 partitions… pour avoir disk0 et disk1 (3 To)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Salut

DDE connecté que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Voilà Jean… Bon entre temps j'ai foutu un peu la pagaille mais voilà
diskutil list
/dev/disk0
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *250.1 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD  249.2 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk0s3
/dev/disk1
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *2.2 TB  disk1
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk1s1
  2:  Apple_HFS Sans titre 1 2  2.2 TB  disk1s2
/dev/disk2
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *801.6 GB  disk2
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk2s1
  2:  Apple_HFS Sans titre 1  801.2 GB  disk2s2
MacBook-Pro-de-Patrice:~ patbook$


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2016)

Je me trompe? ou il y a 2 disques distincts dans ce boitier???


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je me trompe? ou il y a 2 disques distincts dans ce boitier???



Tu te trompes LOL ! C'est bien un seul disque DUR !!!! C'est mon problème !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Dans quel type de boitier ce disque est-il monté?
Et quel type de disque exactement?


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Dans un Rack de marque bluestork dans lequel je clippse les disque dur amovible. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut… j'ai sorti ce disque de 3To d'un NAS (Drobo) et j'avais déjà récupéré des 2To Ou 1To de ce boitier sur lesquelles j'ai jamais eu ce problème.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2016)

Par curiosité essaye avec l'Utilitaire de disque de Yosemite de ce message... http://forums.macg.co/threads/recuperer-lancien-utilitaire-de-disque-dans-el-capitan.1278098/ ...oui, oui, il fonctionne sous El Capitan.


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

C'est un disque que je veux utiliser pour faire des back up… je pourrai très bien les laisser comme ca… j'arrive à formater les deux partitions avec utilitaire de disque du mac dans les formats que je veux mais je préfèrerai tout mettre en 1 disque


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Et de quel disque s'agit-il (références WD) ?


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Locke je suis en 10.10


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Ce sont tous des WD… à moins que ta question porte sur le diskutil jean ?
le disk0 c'est le disque dur du macbook
le disk1 et disk2 c'est le disk 3To


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2016)

Patshak a dit:


> Locke je suis en 10.10


J'étais persuadé du contraire, tant pis.


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

C'est un WD RED spécial NAS de 3To


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Peux-tu donner depuis le terminal les retours de : 
*sudo gpt -r -vv show -l disk1
sudo gpt -r -vv show -l disk2*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Voir aussi avec ceci si tu ne peux pas reformater ton disque : http://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=157&lang=fr


----------



## Patshak (23 Février 2016)

Alors… Cher Jean… 
pour *sudo gpt -r -vv show -l disk1*

gpt show: disk1: mediasize=2199023255040; sectorsize=512; blocks=4294967295
gpt show: disk1: PMBR at sector 0
gpt show: disk1: Pri GPT at sector 1
gpt show: disk1: Sec GPT at sector 4294967294
  start  size  index  contents
  0  1  PMBR
  1  1  Pri GPT header
  2  32  Pri GPT table
  34  6   
  40  409600  1  GPT part - "EFI System Partition"
  409640  4294295472  2  GPT part - "Sans titre 1 2"
  4294705112  262150   
  4294967262  32  Sec GPT table
  4294967294  1  Sec GPT header

et *sudo gpt -r -vv show -l disk2*

gpt show: disk2: mediasize=801569726464; sectorsize=512; blocks=1565565872
gpt show: disk2: PMBR at sector 0
gpt show: disk2: Pri GPT at sector 1
gpt show: disk2: Sec GPT at sector 1565565871
  start  size  index  contents
  0  1  PMBR
  1  1  Pri GPT header
  2  32  Pri GPT table
  34  6   
  40  409600  1  GPT part - "EFI System Partition"
  409640  1564894048  2  GPT part - "Sans titre 1"
  1565303688  262151   
  1565565839  32  Sec GPT table
  1565565871  1  Sec GPT header

MERCI pour ton aide… j'essayerai d'envoyer un mail à WD demain également


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir aussi avec ceci si tu ne peux pas reformater ton disque : http://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=157&lang=fr


fais cela aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

Salut *Patshak
*
Intrigant, le cas de ton disque Western Digital. Je te propose (à mes risques et périls) quelques spéculations (d'une valeur de vérité douteuse) :

- Comme il s'agit d'un seul et unique disque dur, le réflexe est de considérer que les 2 volumes qui montent visiblement à partir de ce disque (Sans titre 1 et Sans titre 1 2) correspondent aux systèmes de fichiers de 2 partitions dépendant d'une seule et même Table de Partiton GUID mappant l'espace intégral de ce disque physique.

- Contrairement à cette idée, la commande diskutil list ne te retourne pas, concernant le disque Wester Digital, l'identifiant d'un seul disque (/dev/disk1) qui comporterait 2 partitions principales (de 2,2 To et 0,8 To) ; mais bel et bien 2 identifiants de disques (/dev/disk1 et /dev/disk2), chacun supportant une Table de Partition GUID complète.​
Il s'ensuit que ton disque, physiquement unique, n'est pas "_partitionné_" en 2 "secteurs logiques" relevant d'une même Table de Partition ; il est "_scindé_" en 2 "supports-disques" qui ne relèvent pas d'une même Table de Partition, mais qui portent chacun leur propre Table de Partition.

Lorsque tu attaches ce disque au Mac (par l'intermédiaire d'un boîtier - peu importe lequel), les utilitaires du Mac (comme diskutil) sont incapables d'appréhender le disque physique unicitaire ; ils ne peuvent qu'appréhender le plan de la dualité de "supports-disques". Tout se passe donc comme si une couche logicielle duale "recouvrait" le disque physique unique, en empêchant totalement les utilitaires du Mac de la traverser pour adresser le support physique.

Ça me fait penser (de loin) au CoreStorage, qui, en émulant un disque dur sur l'espace d'une partition majeure d'un disque, crée par là une couche logique qui "recouvre" le disque physique en le rendant inaccessible par les moyens classiques (mais, pour ce qui est du CoreStorage, l'utilitaire diskutil possède une implémentation lui permettant de gérer ce type de couche logique).

--------------------​
Ces réflexions me conduisent à la conjecture suivante : ce n'est pas en t'adressant à Western Digital que tu vas régler ton problème ; non plus qu'en continuant d'utiliser les utilitaires standards du Mac ; mais c'est en t'adressant à l'origine de cette scission logicielle de ton disque en 2 "supports-disques" sans communication : à savoir, la logistique Drobo qui a, présumablement, manipulé le disque WD quand il était dans le NAS.

À vue de nez, la situation ressemble à une distribution RAID en 2 "supports-disques", sauf qu'il ne s'agirait pas d'un RAID logiciel standard, que diskutil serait alors capable d'identifier ; mais d'un RAID spécial relevant de la logistique Drobo. Cette logistique ne serait-elle pas capable d'affecter le firmware du disque lui-même (le contrôleur), ce qui pourrait expliquer que les utilitaires purement logiques du Mac soit incapables de voir autre chose que l'« effet produit » : la distribution en 2 "supports-disques" ?

--------------------​
Mais pourquoi diantre alors cette bipartition asymétrique en *2,2 To* et *0,8 To* ? - une seule chose me vient à l'esprit => lorsqu'on a affaire à des disques de très grandes capacités (càd. *> 2 To*), un effet limitatif d'une Table de Partition MBR (pour Windows) est que ce type de gestion de l'espace d'un disque est incapable d'un mappage allant au-delà de la limite absolue des *2,2* premiers *To* de blocs du disque. Tous les blocs en-deça des *2,2* premiers *To* pourront être interprétés dans la table MBR, mais les blocs au-delà de la limite des *2,2 To* échapperont totalement à l'interprétation logique de cette table, et seront considérés comme "non-alloués" (càd. de l'espace_libre). .

Conjecture "folle" : est-il envisageable que cette limitation intrinsèque à la Table MBR (de ne pas pourvoir mapper les blocs au-delà des  *2,2* premiers *To*) conduirait la logistique Drobo instauratrice d'un RAID « maison » à transformer logiciellement en "support-disque" séparatif tout ce qui déborde de ces *2,2 To*, soit dans le cas d'un disque de *3 To*, à convertir les *0,8 To* en excès en "support-disque" scindé du premier ? Ce qui permettrait de gérer tous les blocs, en les affectant à 2 "entités-disques" au lieu de 2 partitions d'une même table MBR ?

Cette limite est absente de la GPT (Table de Partition GUID), qui peut très bien mapper sans limitation des disques de très grande taille. Faut-il donc supposer que le disque Western Digital pour NAS (géré par une logistique Drobo) aurait a priori été "apprêté" en 2 "supports-disques" par rapport à une table MBR, avant de servir pour un Mac ?

--------------------​Au cas où tu ne parviendrais pas à supprimer la scission de ton disque en 2 "supports-disques", tu peux toujours opérer une synthèse logique "par en-dessus", en créant un CoreStorage associatif (équivalent d'un Fusion Drive) des 2 partitions majeures /dev/disk1s2 et /dev/disk2s2 (si les identifiants n'ont pas varié ente temps - repasser un diskutil list pour vérifier).

Pour cela, dans le «Terminal», tu commences par passer la commande qui va créer un Groupe de Volumes Logiques important un Volume Physique sur chaque partition :


```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG FUSION /dev/disk1s2 /dev/disk2s2
```
 => tu devrais voir se dérouler l'affichage suivant :


```
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting disk1s2
Touching partition type on disk1s2
Adding disk1s2 to Logical Volume Group
Unmounting disk2s2
Touching partition type on disk2s2
Adding disk2s2 to Logical Volume Group
Creating Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Switching disk1s2 to Core Storage
Switching disk2s2 to Core Storage
Waiting for Logical Volume Group to appear
Discovered new Logical Volume Group "XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX"
Core Storage LVG UUID: XXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

Ensuite, tu adaptes la commande suivante qui va exporter un Volume Logique unique à partir de ce CoreStorage associatif (en collant exactement à la place de mon XXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX le réel UUID de ton Logical Volume Group affiché en fin d'opération précédente - attention aux espaces critiques dans la commande) :


```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ Stock 100%
```
 => tu devrais voir se dérouler l'affichage suivant :


```
Started CoreStorage operation
Waiting for Logical Volume to appear
Formatting file system for Logical Volume
Initialized /dev/rdisk3 as a 3 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Core Storage LV UUID: XXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX
Core Storage disk: disk3
Finished CoreStorage operation
```
 => avec montage sur ton Bureau d'un volume unique de 3 To intitulé Stock (que tu peux renommer à ta guise dans le Finder).

[NB. Il serait possible, à la place, d'opérer une assocation logique des 2 disques pour exporter un Volume Unique par le truchement d'un appleRAID concaténé, par une commande de type :


```
diskutil appleRAID create concat Stock jhfs+ /dev/disk1 /dev/disk2
```
 mais le CoreStorage est un procédé Apple plus moderne que le RAID. À supposer que la scission du disque WD en 2 "supports-disques" ait été d'origine (à cause de la limitation des 2,2 To dans une table MBR), mais que le disque soit apparu dans le NAS comme porteur d'un seul volume, alors il y aurait eu un RAID associatif des 2 "supports-disques" pour générer un Volume unique]

--------------------​


----------



## Patshak (24 Février 2016)

Cher Ami… tu es un génie… Cher Macomaniac… Je me lève ce matin… je vois ton message… Bon un peu long
et un peu au delà de mon niveau de compréhension… mais j'ai suivi très simplement tes informations de la fin
par 2 simples copier-coller et BINGOOO… un seul disque… Nikel chrome… visible dans uilitaire de disque en 1 morceau
et cerise sur le gateau j'ai même pu le renommer… LOL ! Effectivement Drobo est bien un RAID maison… un peu Bip Bip (censure) d'ailleurs c'est pour celà que je le quitte… Pour ta remarque sur le partionnage asymétrique… il provient du fait que comme tu dois le savoir le drobo sauvedarde une partie de chaque disque sur les autres et qu'il a la particularité d'accepter des disques de tailles différentes… ainsi j'avais 3 disques de 1To et le dernier de 3To ainsi donc, le système avait partitionné ce disque de tel sorte qu'il est une petite partie des autres… etc etc… bref tu m'as compris.

En tout cas 1000 MERCIS… et MERCI à tous ceux qui ont tenté de m'aider… Il reigne une ambiance très chaleureuse sur ce forum… je pense que je vais continuer à m'y ballader… Bonne journée à Tous.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Février 2016)

Il n'empêche que tu as toujours 2 disques physiques, certes réunis dans une structure logique, mais quand même séparés pour le système.
Perso j'aurais tenté d'utiliser les outils WD ou sinon les contacter. Il doit y avoir un pb de firmware qui devrait pouvoir être résolu.


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2016)

Patshak a dit:


> Tu te trompes LOL ! C'est bien un seul disque DUR !!!! C'est mon problème !


Et pourtant le système voit bien 2 disques (Disk 1 et Disk2) chacun portant sa table de partition GUID et chacun scindé en 2 partitions s1 et s2
C'est quand même bizarre!

Quelle est la reference du disque WD? Ce ne serait pas un disque hybride embarquant 800 Go de SSD et 2,2 To de disque à plateaux?


----------



## Patshak (24 Février 2016)

REMY > non c'est un seul disque physique… un disque dur externe nu ! un WD RED acheté sur Amazon…
JEAN > il faudra que je reteste un "diskutil list" pour voir ce qu'il me met mais là je ne suis plus à côté… ce soir !

Sinon je me pose la question : Si je le reformate maintenant avec l'utilitaire de disque qui le voit bien et en un seul morceau…
ne va t'il pas me le reformater avec un bon reformatage des familles ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2016)

*Patshak*

Si tu passes une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 (càd. un diskutil list avec la spécification "cs" - abrégé de CoreStorage - en intercalaire), tu vas pouvoir visionner l'architecture logique du CoreStorage associatif que tu as mis en place (une variante de Fusion Drive). C'est l'analogue d'un RAID concaténé, qui exporte un Volume Logique unique sans pour autant que la division logique de ton disque dur en 2 "supports-disques" n'ait été le moins du monde supprimée.

En résumé, si tu fais un diskutil list, tu vas voir identifiés 4 disques : un /dev/disk0 qui est le disque physique interne du Mac ; un /dev/disk1 & un /dev/disk2 qui sont les 2 "support-disques" qui divisent logiquement le disque physique du DDE (lequel n'apparaît pas en tant que support d'un seul tenant) ; un /dev/disk3, enfin, qui est le Volume Logique considéré comme couche logique exportée de 2è ordre.

Donc : la division logique en 2 "supports-disques" de ton disque dur n'est en rien abolie, mais au fond est-ce un problème ? Comme c'est apparemment une implémentation qui a été injectée dans le Firmware, c'est une donne aussi stable que si tu avais 2 disques durs distincts dans un même boîtier. Dans ces conditions, le CoreStorage t'apporte une solidarisation logicielle permettant d'exporter un seul Volume Logique en terme d'utilisation. Mais si tu voulais supprimer cette division, est-ce que remettre le disque dans le NAS ne permettrait pas de le remanipuler par la logistique Drobo ?

[NB. Si tu demandes à l'«Utilitaire de Disque» un reformatage, il va simplement supprimer le système de fichiers JHFS+ terminal qui réside dans le Volume Logique du CoreStorage, pour en régénérer un neuf dans cette même localisation du Volume Logique intouché => bref : la structure logicielle du Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage : Volume Physique n°1 (sur disk1s2) + Volume Physique n°2 (sur disk2s2) > Famille Logique > Volume Logique restera intacte - tu ne manipuleras que le système de fichiers JHFS+ terminal qui repose sur la couche du Volume Logique.]


----------

